# Bonnie's Angels Maltese



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: www.bonniesangelsmaltese.com, Bonnie Palmer has a male available if anyone is interested... :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Making it clickable:

http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I couldn't find the puppy. What section is he under?

Cathy A


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She doesn't usually advertise her pups online. You can email her at [email protected] and I'm sure she will send you a pic or two. I believe her phone number is on her site too.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> She doesn't usually advertise her pups online. You can email her at maltesepup.com and I'm sure she will send you a pic or two. I believe her phone number is on her site too.[/B]



Thanks Brit, but I can't be bad and get another one right now. I just think that her pups are so pretty and wanted to see a pic.  

Cathy A


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

1-561-691 1691...That is Bonnie's contact number. I will be posting the little babie's picture right here on wednesday if all goes well and she sends it...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> 1-561-691 1691...That is Bonnie's contact number. I will be posting the little babie's picture right here on wednesday if all goes well and she sends it...[/B]



Cool, I'll be watching for the picture. Did you get your Posie from Bonnie? Oh, I wish I was in the market for a pup.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I spoke with Bonnie and really, whoever is interested in her babies needs to contact HER to get pics.. All the info you need to contact her is on her website. I just wanted people to know there was a baby out there that is very special ..........Bonnie will have pics to send out on Wednesday. No pics here, I cannot post a link to her website because she will not have the pics ON her website. Posie is from Bonnie, yes, and I was so excited there was another puppy available I just wanted to share.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417175
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was a bit surprised, honestly, because I know Bonnie doesn't post pics of her babies on her website, so I was shocked that it would happen here.


----------

